# Bluetooth headset and XBox 360



## melonhead (May 6, 2002)

Hi, 
I've got a Motorola bluetooth headset that I use with my cell phone and laptop. I'd also like my son to be able to use it with his Xbox 360. I've seen that they are now selling Xbox bluetooth headsets so I know that the Xbox 360 is bluetooth compatible.

However, I can't find in the 360 manual or on the Microsoft website any instructions on how to get it to connect for the first time. 

Has anyone done this yet and could you share the instructions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Those headsets include an adapter to connect to the Xbox. No adapter, no Bluetooth.


----------



## melonhead (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for the reply.

Imagine that! Microsoft has made it so you have to buy their product to use it. 

Thanks for saving me hours trying to figure it out!


----------

